# l'Apple Car spotée en france!!!!



## Diaoulic (6 Janvier 2021)

Pardon.........


----------



## augusterre (2 Février 2021)

Je ne comprends pas... désolé


----------



## Lamahi (2 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas... désolé


Moi non plus !
Désolé...


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas... désolé





Lamahi a dit:


> Moi non plus !
> Désolé...


La messe est dîtes !

*On ferme !*


----------

